# Kelsey Campground - Near Pine Junction, Co



## Castle Rock Outbackers

We are leaving in 2 hours to the only campground (besides Mueller State Park) that is a return visit for us. Kelsey is 17 miles south of Pine Junction, CO. It is located in the Pike National Forest. The campground is small (17 sites) all on a single loop. Kelsey ranks as our #1 dry campground in Colorado (so far anyway).

Last year's photos are here.

26 RS is washed, waxed, and tires dressed (you know what I mean). Yukon is looking sharp as well. Forecast for Denver today is 103 degrees. Here's hoping another 2700 feet in elevation will offer some relief (Kelsey is around 8000 feet above sea level). Mid to high 70's would be dandy.

Have a good weekend everyone.

Randy


----------



## California Jim

2 hours before departure and getting one last fix huh







Have a great trip


----------



## CamperAndy

I am also trying to get one last fix in as I am leaving for 8 days to our favorite USFS camp ground in the Mountains of central Idaho. No Cell, No power, heck even radios don't get much of a signal.

Looking forward to getting back and see what I missed.

Have fun Randy.


----------



## Guest

California Jim said:


> 2 hours before departure and getting one last fix huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]46007[/snapback]​


Hope Randy it will be cooler for all. Have a good wkend.
We are going next wkend for a getaway only at Cochiti again, close to home and reserved our favorite spot the one Randy you and your family had while camping there. I can lay in bed and look out at the lites on the lake at nite.
Judy & Bob 2blackdogs


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

We are back. Great trip. Photos posted here: Kelsey Campground.

Randy


----------



## Guest

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> We are back. Great trip. Photos posted here: Kelsey Campground.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]46262[/snapback]​


 Randy glad you all had a wonderful time and no bears at your campsite.
My dogs would probably got nuts just knowing one was around!

Boy was it a surprise finding another Outback in the neighbor hood?? How wonderful!! 
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs)


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

2blackdogs said:


> Boy was it a surprise finding another Outback in the neighbor hood?? How wonderful!!
> [snapback]46298[/snapback]​


Well, it was only a surprise because I thought they were picking it up this week. Turns out they got it Friday...the day we left for Kelsey. Yesterday we even did a mod together. We cut our leveling boards on the ends at 45s. I am home from camping for 10 minutes and already modding.









Randy


----------



## Colorado Outbacker

Hello Castle Rock Outbackers

We just finished a Colorado History Tour with our 4 children on Aug 2. 1038 miles from Durango and Back again.

We stayed at 7 places in 8 nights. My wife is a master Outback setter upper now.

*Creede* for 2 nights. AntlersRV park next to the Rio Grande River, Mining Tours
*Alamosa* 1 night KOA, Fort Garland and also Sara Evens Concert in Monta Vista
*Colorado Springs *on Mom and Dads Driveway, Dads Retirement party. Also they just built an Extreme Home for ABC in 96 hours to air in the Fall. 
*Cripple Creek *1 night at the Lost Burro Camp Ground, my Dad recommended Mueller but we couldn't get in. Something about a rally. We did the train ride, museum and walked around town.
*Leadville* 1 night at Baby Doe camp ground on the edge of the Turquoise lake. Absolute favorite of all the spots, primitive NFS campground but amazing. Baby Doe mine tour. Walked town and also went to the National Mining Museum
*Montrose* Cedar Creek RV in town. Ute indian museum

_It was a fabulous trip. I would like to recommend all of the campgrounds at Turquoise lake, what a place! The National Mining museum in Leadville was also the best of all we saw, worth stopping by if in the area. Creede was very nice also. Beautiful four wheel drive road through the mining country. _

Take Care

PS can you email me and explain how you post your photos I love looking at them
[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Leadville - 1 night at Baby Doe camp ground on the edge of the Turquoise lake. Absolute favorite of all the spots, primitive NFS campground but amazing. I would like to recommend all of the campgrounds at Turquoise lake, what a place![snapback]47869[/snapback]​


Fear not, for we are already planning to visit Turquoise Lake later this year. We will be staying at Silver Dollar.

Email sent regarding online scrapbook hosting service.

Randy


----------

